# Jami Gertz (aus "Still Standing") - Bikini Beach Candids, Hawaii 2008 - 10x



## Keeper_2 (28 Juni 2009)

​
big thx to claudia332003


----------



## vaetherchen (28 Juni 2009)

Ok.... In der Serie gefällt sie mir eindeutig besser... Aber wollte sie immer schon im Bikini sehen :-D 

Also vielen Dank


----------



## sack23 (7 Aug. 2009)

@vaetherchen

Klar, da ist sie ja auch geschminkt..


----------



## Makbule (7 Aug. 2009)

wow


----------



## amon amarth (4 Jan. 2010)

fernsehen macht dick... ;-) dachte auch nicht: so schlank? vielen dank!


----------



## Nerofin (5 Jan. 2010)

Wow, hot MILF!!!


----------



## vaetherchen (12 Jan. 2010)

sack23 schrieb:


> @vaetherchen
> 
> Klar, da ist sie ja auch geschminkt..




ich wusste nicht dass man ihren Körper schminkt


----------



## pete91 (16 März 2010)

wow


----------

